# so what did you feed your fluff for dinner?



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Tonight I gave the girls a little spinach cooked, I googled it first to see if it was ok for dogs, they loved it. I only gave them a teaspoon each. 
Here's what they had for dinner
Broccoli, green beans, rice, chicken and that small amount of spinach, for desert they each had 4 blueberries, gosh they ate better then us loll
My vet said to give them veggies and rice or potato, my girls only like sweet potato's. Some nights they get lean ground beef
So what did your babies have for dinner?


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

They didn't have dinner yet, but that reminds me that I had better take it out of the freezer. I guess they will have duck tonight.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Dr. Harvey's with lamb as the protein and coconut oil. nice and warm....they all gobbled it down within minutes. :thumbsup:


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Chicken w/ mixed veggies, a small side of green beans, topped with a little Fresh Pet. 
Laurel had Tunalini with mixed veggies, a side of green beans topped with grain free Fresh Pet 
They all a little cantaloupe for dessert.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Tonight Tyler had chicken liver, cooked celery, green beans, brussel sprout, coconut oil and a little canola oil. He has organ meat once every week or two.


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

All these lovely meals and my poor boy gets his watered down to soup consistency RC Urinary SO food, same food as he get 3 X a day for over a year now( he gets a small meal before bed to keep his urine from getting too concentrated overnight). Doesn't this sound yummy. :huh:


----------



## Pooh's mommy (Aug 31, 2014)

Pooh had 2 tablespoons of Nature's Variety Instinct Grain Free Duck and Turkey Meal Formula *

*Topped with 1 teaspoon boiled/washed lean groundbeef 

with a side of - a pinch of shredded lettuce

Result...One happy little Poohber :chili:


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

It's a good thing Bailey and Emma can't read or else they'd be jealous! They had their Primal beef patties for dinner last night...nothing too exciting!


----------



## Sophieanne (Aug 1, 2013)

Wow... I just read what everybody gives their babies. Im so glad my kids cannot read! I thought I was spoiling mine with chicken brown rice with peas and carrots. This is what they get every nite for dinner. Then they get a multivitamin which they think is a desert. But from what I read sounds like I need to throw in more. Sammie LOVES broccoli. And they all are Cheese-a-holics... Maybe I'll try some other fruits and green veggies. Glad I read this post. )


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

I do believe these guys eat better than I do LOL


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

We are still feeding G&M Just Food so they had yummy pork with Fuji apple.


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Minced beef, with a touch of chicken liver, carrot, butternut squash, potato, and broccoli, and because Penny is picky , topped with sprinkles of Primal freeze dried Turkey and Sardine, that I am truly amazed she seems to love (for now) and little pieces of banana on the side.

I like giving Penny small pieces of apple with the peel on. She carefully chews off the apple leaving just the peel


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

Rocky, unfortuantely is on kibble  morning and night. I tried putting him on home cooking but it didn't turn out well.

Tucker is currently working on a puploaf I made him out of ground beef, organ meats, some left over peas, green beans all finished off with some Honest Kitchen Hale base mix. I was afraid he wouldn't like it but he loves it!

We still have some JFFD packets too, I'm thinking our next batch will be the chicken and rice one.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Last night Snowball had boiled chicken breast, broccolli, cauliflower, carrots, amd sweet potato. We use about a tablespoon of salt free organic chicken broth that we mix in with the chicken and veggies.

We rotate his veggies in with his chicken and/or beef dinners. (we only give him extra lean fresh ground beef ... and, then no more than once a week) He enjoys green beans, asparagus, brussel sprouts, peas, zucchini, yellow squash, carrots, broccoli, cauliflower, sweet potato, and every once in a blue moon, pumpkin. He loves lettuce. Every once in a while I will give him a piece ... but, worry because of all the darn recalls. 

Every once in a while we add a little bit of rice or pasta into his meals.

His *treats* after his meals are his chewable vitamin and snap peas! They are really treats to him.

He usually gobbles his dinner right up ... but, if he has one of those days when he puts his nose up to his dinner ... then I crumble and sprinkle one of his organic lamb liver treats (which is the size of a small sugar cube) over his dinner. Then he usually gobbles that up, too. Very seldom though is he fussy about eating his dinner. I believe, like us humans, that our fluffs enjoy eating something a little different flavor wise ... and, can get bored with eating the same kind of meals all the time.

For breakfast he usually eats an egg (usually scrambled and approved by his vet) and enjoys a Medjool date (that I take time to make into about seven little round balls ... :HistericalSmiley and about ten organic blueberries. 

Every once in a while Snowball will have steal cut oatmeal for breakfast ... but, not often.

Snowball also loves cantaloupe, honeydew, and mangoes when they are in season ... and, then usually has one those fruits (blueberries always) for breakfast, too. He also likes watermelon (if it is more at room temperature) and strawberries. And, kiwi. Sometimes apple if it is on the sweeter side. He will eat banana if it's not too ripe ... but, not yellow. 

I decided to add what Snowball eats for breakfast just in case breakfasts come up later. I had a few extra minutes to post ... which doesn't happen a lot these days ... so, thought I would share now. 

For store bought treats ... he loves organic lamb liver cubes. And, fruitables ... but, these are limited, too. And, he loves the Buddy Biscuit gingerbread men from the holidays. However, he very rarely gets more than three of these kinds of treats a day. Why encourage these when he gets excited and jumps up and down for his beloved snap peas? 

I am so happy that Snowball loves a lot of veggies and fruits.


----------

